# Heard something interesting about dog food...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was recently told by someone, who deals with the dog food industry, that canned food is better than dry. The reason is that wet food contains more meat whereas the dry food has had much of it "baked" out. 

I always thought that dry was better because wet was mostly water. 

Has anyone heard this before?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've never heard that one before. I'm no scientist, but I don't think it's possible to "bake out" meat. I mean, you can bake out flavorings, or water content because the temps get too high, but I don't know about meat. I'm imagining a beef roast put in the oven at 500 degrees for twelve hours. It would be burned to a crisp and all dried out, but the meat protein would still be there. Right? 

Canned dog food grosses me out so Josie's stuck with kibble.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Nope, never heard that. Every vet I've ever had has said kibble is first and foremost for their teeth...apparently it helps keep tarter away. I've thought about mixing in a bit of canned food with their kibble...but I'm afraid they wont want the kibble anymore.


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

I have heard the same thing you heard as well. Matter of fact Whole dog journal had one issue on just that exact same thing regarding canned food vs dry dog food. Its hard to say what is better but one thing I have done is lots of research on dog food and to be honest you will get pros and cons on every thing you research on. What I try to do is find the best dog food my little dog will eat and at the same time give me some piece of mind when she's eating it. I try to mix canned and dry at the same time and some of the reports I have read is that canned dog food has not given dogs anymore tartar then dry dog food does. Again, you will talk to one vet on this and he will tell you one thing and talk to another and they will tell you another. I have to be honest, I never listen to a vet when he talks about dog food because they have very limited knowledge, not all of them, when it comes to nutrition. My vet says dogs are not true carnivores, and there are research to prove that, however, you can read another report that says that they are carnivores. So basically it all gets down is do your research, find a dog food your little one will eat and at the same time healthy for them. I do believe the meat content in canned dog food is better then dry dog food but again thats just my opinion.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have heard various opinions regarding both foods. I have to feed Scooby mostly canned for the moisture and lower protein content because of his cronic renal failure, but he does nibble a small amount of the dry. 
Years ago I was told by a vet that a total dry food diet can be the cause of kidney stones, due to a higher salt and mineral content especially if the pet doesn't drink enough water and with male neutered pets it is a higher risk, not sure it that is so today.
I feed both boys mainly canned and have dry available for free feeding. Koko eats approximately a quarter of cup of dry every 2 days and ½ cup wet daily. I feed all organic and natural canned foods which have vegetables and rice but no other addatives or grains. Both boys are doing great on their feeding program.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, canned food is full of moisture, and that's a good thing. It's not bad for their teeth, anymore than kibble is. Mine eat both. Like Janet, I feed wet for breakfast and dinner, and leave kibble out 24/7 to nibble on. Wet food also has less preservatives, as the act of canning is the preservative.

Mine, quite often, prefer the kibble. They don't 'gobble' up the wet, as if it were a treat. I wish they would.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I feed Ollie about 1/4 - 1/3 cup wet in the morning. I plop it on top of his kibble (I don't mix it in because then the kibble stays out for the rest of the day, until the next morning) He eats that right away, which is good because he tends to just nibble on the kibbles and if I don't give him something substantial to put in his tummy 1st thing in the morning he'll throw up b/c of an empty stomach.

I always heard kibble was good for their teeth. That's about all I've heard.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Yep, canned food is full of moisture, and that's a good thing. It's not bad for their teeth, anymore than kibble is. Mine eat both. Like Janet, I feed wet for breakfast and dinner, and leave kibble out 24/7 to nibble on. Wet food also has less preservatives, as the act of canning is the preservative.
> 
> Mine, quite often, prefer the kibble. They don't 'gobble' up the wet, as if it were a treat. I wish they would.[/B]


Deb, that's because they're still waiting for the turkey scraps by the stove


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have never heard that about wet dog food. I feed Tango and Tillie dry food. I really don't like the wet...it's messy and smells. Yuck!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I have never heard that about wet dog food. I feed Tango and Tillie dry food. I really don't like the wet...it's messy and smells. Yuck![/B]



LOL ~ I think it smells good. I almost put salt and pepper, on the NB Duck and Potato, and ate it myself :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463286
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Try a couple of cans of the new Old Mother Hubbard Cupboards Creation and you may actually do that. LOL Looks just like a good stew made from scratch.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, Premium canned food is better for them because it is much less processed than kibble...Also, the moisture in the canned food is very good for them. It's also higher in protein...
The whole idea that kibble cleans their teeth is not something I believe because I would not expect crackers to keep my teeth clean. Whether a dog eats kibble or canned or homecooked, it's important to clean their teeth with a toothbrush and doggie toothpaste or Petzlife oral gel.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I have never heard that about wet dog food. I feed Tango and Tillie dry food. I really don't like the wet...it's messy and smells. Yuck![/B]


Some of them smell so good. In fact, I had some extra Spot's Stew (I think) and I put it in a bowl in the fridge and hubby was so surprised that I "cooked!" He took it out and almost microwaved it! Thankfully I was there and told him it was dog food. Poor guy looked so disappointed! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thats funny, I'm making a batch of Spot's Stew for the babies and some for hubby and I right now! 

For what its worth, I did hear the same thing about canned versus kibble, that kibble is about the worst thing for our babies. Jan Rasmusen, who wrote Scared Poopless, has a 3-part nutrition series on her website that is very informative and features a vet/nutritional expert, Dr. Jean Hofve:

http://www.askthepetfoodexperts.com/


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't want to get into a big debate over this because we all have our opinion about different foods and I think we all have to make our own decision as to which we prefer for our baby, but this is my thought........A tablespoon of dehydrated meat (as listed on dry dog food packages as 1st and 2nd ingredients) would contain more protein that a tablespoon of wet meat due to the moisture content. Our babies do not require as much protein as we humans may think. A lot depends on the dog's age. The bottom line is to choose a food that your baby will eat; otherwise, it has no nutritional value. The baby has to ingest the food in order to benefit from it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463278
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh that cracked me up big time :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I don't want to get into a big debate over this because we all have our opinion about different foods and I think we all have to make our own decision as to which we prefer for our baby, but this is my thought........A tablespoon of dehydrated meat (as listed on dry dog food packages as 1st and 2nd ingredients) would contain more protein that a tablespoon of wet meat due to the moisture content. Our babies do not require as much protein as we humans may think. A lot depends on the dog's age. The bottom line is to choose a food that your baby will eat; otherwise, it has no nutritional value. The baby has to ingest the food in order to benefit from it.[/B]


I think you are spot on here Pat, Scooby would starve if I didn't spoon feed him morning and night his canned food, he just won't eat it on his own, and he has to have it to survive.
On the other hand Koko is a gobble guts and will eat anything I put down, but with his sensitive tummy I have to keep it all the same, no rapid changes or I will have chit from one end of the house to the other  
But bottom line is, it all boils down to what you can get them to eat on a regular basis so that they do get enough nutrition


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I do find that canned food can be problematic for the teeth. It becomes stuck in between the teeth and starts to rot. I have seen the worst teeth on both dogs and cats that you could ever imagine, and they mostly eat canned food. (I am not saying that the teeth can't be bad with kibble also) The dry food along with the canned will help clean it out of the teeth. Dry kibble absolutely does help decrease tartar build up. Chewing on any sort of crunchy or hard surface will help clean the teeth. (rawhides, dental bones, etc)

Unless you brush the teeth quite often (which I know alot of you guys do) canned food alone can be bad for teeth. 

just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------

